# My new hunting rig



## Varmintnv

Well apparently I did something right somewhere in the last 27 yrs cuz my wife bought me this cool new toy for Father's Day/Birthday which just happens to be next week. Since all my coyote hunting is done during fall and winter, it's gonna need a few accessories. But for now it's alotta fun to bounce around on!!
Polaris Ranger mid-size 800 efi

View attachment 9080


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## bar-d

Congrats on the new toy. When I first bought my Kawasaki 610 Mule back in '06 for use on the ranch, my wife said, you already have a 4 wheeler, what do you need that for? Hauling feed, fencing materials, mineral blocks, sick calves, etc. my love.

Whatever. After she drove it: Why didn't you buy this thing a long time ago? Now, apparently, it's hers and she lets me borrow it.

:hunter:


----------



## hassell

Real nice rig you have there, Congrats., supposedly with more time now and the promise of actually going big game hunting this fall, I have an 8-wheeler that been sitting around gathering dust for 15 yrs. just maybe.


----------



## youngdon

Nice rig NV, You better thank her properly for that!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

WOW... That is Sweet! I got a t-shirt and flipflops, but my birthday is in July.


----------



## Weasel

Very cool!


----------



## jswift

Nice combo gift! Now to put it to work :thumbsup:


----------



## dwtrees

You have a great wife there. Does she send hints to other wife's? I have been trying to talk my wife into getting a 4 wheeler but I keep getting the evil eye and then, "you don't need one"

Can your wife get me one? lol


----------



## Rick Howard

Your wife needs to speak with mine......


----------



## JTKillough

Best unit ever devised to aid man in the pursuit of game animals..........Or get the wife to the store.


----------



## awd199

Nice rig. A side by side can be very usefull. I have been thinking about one to replace my 4 wheeler for farm chores and the occasional weekend trip in the mountains.


----------



## hassell

Stonegod said:


> Now THAT'S a birthday gift!!!!....very cool!!!....hassell, is your 8 wheeler an ARGO?


10-4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Sweet Varmintnv !!! I need to get my wifey one!! So far this year I bought her a Jet Lathe , Craftsman stand up drill press and a Ridgid table saw and today I got her a 14 inch band saw!! I know she is so excited but she just has a hard time showing it!! Heck just today he made mention of a shop (shed ) in the back yard since the garage seems to be filling up with items of my love for her and it is overflowing so much her car will no longer fit. I truly believe she loves me!!!! Now what size shed do you recond she wants?


----------



## dwtrees

Better make the "shed" at least 40 X 60 feet for the rest of the things you get for the wife.


----------



## JTKillough

Make at least, the size of the dog house!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*LUCKY DOG :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Rice rig-----GREAT WIFE---------sb*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

man thats an awesome present to get

wish i had a plce to use something like that

cant use them on public land here in mn

once again,congrats and happy b-day


----------



## bar-d

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Sweet Varmintnv !!! I need to get my wifey one!! So far this year I bought her a Jet Lathe , Craftsman stand up drill press and a Ridgid table saw and today I got her a 14 inch band saw!! I know she is so excited but she just has a hard time showing it!! Heck just today he made mention of a shop (shed ) in the back yard since the garage seems to be filling up with items of my love for her and it is overflowing so much her car will no longer fit. I truly believe she loves me!!!! Now what size shed do you recond she wants?


Mrs. Rowdy is a lucky gal indeed!

:hunter:


----------



## Varmintnv

I've been wanting one of these for over a year. Just hadn't pulled the trigger. Was hoping to get one this fall, but know I don't have to wait!! We took a ride on it last weekend and had a great time. I had a quad a few years ago, but after putting 30 miles on this rig I have to wonder why someone would own a quad instead of a side by side. Much more comfortable, will go almost anywhere a quad will, and the roof is worth it's weight in gold out here in the desert!!


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## Ariozna Hunting

You really must have done something right... That is an awesome hunting gift that any hunter would be thrilled to own. Congrats....


----------



## El Gato Loco

Good looking machine!

I've got a fully loaded Arctic Cat 700 TRV that I sure wish I could trade for a side x side. I was ready to jump on one while in CO but all of the trails restrict side x sides so I had to go with a regular ATV. Kinda sucks having an expensive machine like this that can only carry 2 people.


----------

